# [SOLVED] Broken Sword 4 Angel of Death



## jgsax526 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a problem with my computer and BS4. It apears that it is just me as everyone else can run the game. 

After I install the game and try to play it all my characters are black like shadows. This is only the characters all the background is fine. 

I was told by one of the tech support to adjust the antialiasing and the Anisotropic filtering in various ways, which I did to no avail. 

I tried to play a couple of times with the black characters and the game crashed after a short time playing and I don't remember what the error list was (The game saved it to disk and I've since deleted it.

I don't understand what it is with my computer and this game as I can play any other game with no problems. 

My specs are:

Win XP
Intel Pentium D CPU 3.20GHz(4 CPUs)
GeForce 8800 GTX
SB X-Fi Audio


I've had this problem for quite a while and eventually gave up. I've submitted questions to every game forum I know of and have sent numerous emails to the tech support and it has not been resolved.

I'm reallly hoping someone can figure out what the problem is because I've been wanting to play this game since it came out and can't.

This is what my game looks like.


----------



## webspinner_79 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Broken Sword 4 Angel of Death*



jgsax526 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a problem with my computer and BS4. It apears that it is just me as everyone else can run the game.
> 
> ...



Hi! I have the exact same problem. My specs are:

Win XP
Intel Core 2 Q6600-processor, 4 cores CPU (2,40 GHz)
GeForce 8800 GT
SB Audigy SE

I would greatly appreciate help with this problem. Anyone?


----------



## webspinner_79 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Broken Sword 4 Angel of Death*

I found what the problem is, here:
http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t39019.html

Seems the game doesn't work with multiple core processors.


----------



## jgsax526 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Broken Sword 4 Angel of Death*

Thank you Webspinner. That's what I ended up doing except I went into Bios and disabled the hyperthreading and the game worked fine. Once I finished the game, I enabled hyperthreading again.


----------



## webspinner_79 (Jan 21, 2008)

I disabled multiple cores in BIOS and the game works! :grin:
Lucky we had these options of disabling things in BIOS!:wave:


----------



## mrdamm (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Broken Sword 4 Angel of Death*

Seems like some people can't disable their hyperthreading/multicore in the BIOS. So you still can do it typing *msconfig* in the Run dialog box and disabling multiple cores in the second tab (System initializing >> Advanced Options).

/cheers


----------

